

Bill Gates on Pharmaceuticals: The System Isn't Working - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/04/bill-gates-what.html

======
superchink
I don't think it's fair for him to compare the development models for open-
source software and pharmaceuticals; it's like he's comparing oranges and
apple.

